# pvc turkey roost. Im finally finished TG!!!:)



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

That is some art work right there!


----------



## m2bowhunter (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks man! I worked hard on that.!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks great too!!!!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

That is amazing must of took some time.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## m2bowhunter (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the complements. and yes.......it took a tremendous amount of time. It gave me some other ideas for mounts. 
Jeff


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

That's a sweet looking roost.I like the way it all comes togather with the lamp.You did a great job on it .


----------



## m2bowhunter (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks John-in-VA


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks great,Original,one of a kind.Congrats and thanks for pics..:thumbs_up


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks sweet!!


----------



## buckman233 (Oct 20, 2012)

That looks awesome!!! I doubt I can convince my wife for that one though


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW! You have got some serious talent. Great job.


----------



## m2bowhunter (Dec 19, 2011)

cnelson120 said:


> WOW! You have got some serious talent. Great job.


thanks man!
Jeff


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Nicely done! :thumbs_up


----------



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)

That is Amazing! Way to go!


----------



## BoneWorks (Jan 8, 2013)

Pretty cool and original!


----------



## Fullerc (Jan 27, 2013)

That's sick


----------



## jimbohunter (Oct 15, 2009)

very nice work...


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Now that is B.A. !!!


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

Outstanding!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Great job. That looks amazing.


----------

